# Hope cove rotor bunker



## outkast (Feb 22, 2010)

Biult next to the hope cove radar site, it was also next to Raf bolthead, most of the airfield is gone and only the modulator biulding are left from the radar site, the R6 bunker was termed an RSG (regional seat of goverment), its layed out on two floors and is basically as it was when it was decommisioned.

The chap who is looking after the place has stacks of documentation including floor plans, at the moment it is being used as secure storage for peoples furniture ect.

The bunker stands on a bleak peice of land near the coast























Plan of the site showing the bunker as an rectangular biulding just right and below centre, it also shows the location of the original radar biuldings wich have since been demolished






an ilegal pic taken when the bunker was active





Took tons of pics, you will find the rest in here,

http://gs168.photobucket.com/groups/u164/NK2SKJZ02N/

PS: anyone know what this was used for, it is on the roof, obviously some sort of stand, but what was its purpose?






Thanks for looking.

Dave


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm going to take a stab in the dark (and be prepared to be proved wrong ), and say the last pic is for the IFF array.

A better look of the building would be useful though. Did it have feckin huge thick sliding doors? And a hatch on the roof?


----------



## outkast (Feb 22, 2010)

Seahorse said:


> I'm going to take a stab in the dark (and be prepared to be proved wrong ), and say the last pic is for the IFF array.
> 
> A better look of the building would be useful though. Did it have feckin huge thick sliding doors? And a hatch on the roof?



No hatch on the roof, had big thick doors though, more pics on the link I posted, could the stand have been for a siren?


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm. The building is bigger than I thought from that pic. I will have to investigate since you have my attention now. 

I'm still thinking a scanner of some sort. It rings a bell, and I'm sure I've seen something similar elsewhere. But my brain cells have gone away on holiday methinks. I'm not thinking siren though. The platform running around near the top will have been to allow for regular maintainance.


----------



## outkast (Feb 22, 2010)

Seahorse said:


> Hmm. The building is bigger than I thought from that pic. I will have to investigate since you have my attention now.
> 
> I'm still thinking a scanner of some sort. It rings a bell, and I'm sure I've seen something similar elsewhere. But my brain cells have gone away on holiday methinks. I'm not thinking siren though. The platform running around near the top will have been to allow for regular maintainance.



They are having an open day at the bunker on may 2nd, its in conjunction wth a classic aircraft and vehicle event at the airfield.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 23, 2010)

Right, now this is going to sound like a very silly question. But, how close is that building to the sea?

The reason I ask is, I've just remembered where I've seen a similar structure. And it was used for a marine radar scanner. Something to do with the coastguard or some such.

But I find it hard to believe an RAF station would be interested in watching shipping.


----------



## MaBs (Mar 3, 2010)

There looks to be some sort of piping to it as well if you look on the bottom left of the picture . . . . .


----------

